# The best one i've made yet!!



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I work at a tanning salon.... and yeah during this christmas week we barely had anyone come in and i work all day for the extra cash. I had LOTS of time on my hands lol! I knitted this up in one day at work, i'm pretty darn proud of it!! hehehe. I made it extra long extra fluffy and with extra love for my Lex baby!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! thats beautiful. How did u put the stars on the sweater? and u should be proud of yourself,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh that's beautiful! You did a wonderful job and in only one day!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, it is beautiful! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> Wow! thats beautiful. How did u put the stars on the sweater? and u should be proud of yourself,,,,,,,,,,,


I just weaved it in after I made the sweater. I took the design off of one of my beanie's I have that i got at Old Navy like 5 years ago hehe. Just basically threaded it in. I was thinking of making another with Lex's name or just an L or something. I guess we'll see.

Thanks for the nice words! I am proud of it hehehe.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Very cute


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats so cute! You should make them lots and sell them on ebay


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

really nice  i bet it's warm too  i wish i knew how to knit the cool things all you guys make :wink:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

very nice!! be proud u did a fantastic job!!


----------



## waistfull (Jan 7, 2006)

*Oh I love your sweater!*

You did such a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is so nice!  
Great job!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats a great idea to sell them on ebay...I'd love to buy one! 
It's Beautiful Sweater


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

He looks WARM! and comfy


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

wicked n very stylish!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

gorgeous. wish i could make something that good :wave:


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I want to learn how to knit! those are beautiful!! wish I could do something like that.  good job!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

beautiful!
mia
x


----------

